
How Millennials Ended the Running Boom - 7402
http://www.wsj.com/articles/how-millennials-ended-the-running-boom-1462473195
======
draw_down
"The running boom is over. Blame millenials."

Ha, boomer press outlets aren't even trying to hide their silly anti-millenial
crap anymore.

